# Outlaw 500



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a 06 500 Outlaw blown up pretty cheep. I was wondering where is a good place to find out more stuff on this thing. Like what mods to do, and thing's to look for or out for, ext. 
At the moment It has bent int valves and slightly damaged head and piston and I don't know what to think of the jug no scoring but looks like the piston rocked a little and I can feel an indent.


----------

